# What should I do with this picture?



## wxnut (Feb 18, 2007)

What sort  of effects would look good on here? Feel free to play with it and repost your work. Any suggestions? 







Doug Raflik


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a tough one. It's very tight and my eyes are drawn to the back of the man's ears. I assume the focus in this one is the ring, correct?


----------



## wxnut (Feb 18, 2007)

Icon72 said:


> That's a tough one. It's very tight and my eyes are drawn to the back of the man's ears. I assume the focus in this one is the ring, correct?



Well kinda, mostly her whole ring hand. Its during the first dance.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 19, 2007)

I quickly tried some things in PS and couldn't quite get it to my liking. Perhaps a panoramic-ish crop in black and white?


----------



## pacereve (Feb 19, 2007)

So here's what I came up with:

I cropped some of the tux and empty space on the right.
Bumped up the contrast a tad and softened up the image.
Then desaturated it by 40%.


----------



## shingfan (Feb 19, 2007)

blur the entire photo excep the ring with a different crop???....the ring is a bit tiny compare to the frame size.....hard to emphasis it with my lack of experience.....i'll leave it to the experts to give more knowledgable comments


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 19, 2007)

I tried this on PS, toned down the ears and cut the Lady from the frame to show the hand and ring only, What do you think

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry but im a Newbe and dont know how to put the actual picture on here


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 19, 2007)

Found out how to post pictures, so what do you think

Cheers

Steve


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 19, 2007)

Those ears put me off it.

iI don't think I'd use it. Cropping the hand may mean the size of the image becomes very small.

better to have gotten the bride's face in and been at different angle so the ear was only visible from the side. - Something like this.


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with EOS_JD, I think that a side image with the hand in focus may have worked a little better, especially with a dark background, but the photo I adjusted could look better if you used the Blur tool on everything but the Hand, I may have a try later, but the ears will still be there and they do seem to catch the first look

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 19, 2007)

i would crop it tight since theres no face in it.


----------



## nolatome (Feb 22, 2007)

I like the desaturated, contrasty look, it seems to be very popular.  but a color shif on that hphoto, or going real far on the contrast is what works, there really isn't much there.  It is a nice shot, but etting  blurred face in it, or less ear size.   Good background shot, so PS it to an extreme and make it into something.


----------



## bowronfam3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's what I would've done!


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 22, 2007)

bowronfam3 said:


> Here's what I would've done!


 
Very nice crop  Now it's a nice image. Well done.:thumbup:


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 23, 2007)

I just wanted to chime in and say that I really like what both Pacer and Bowron have done, although if I were picking, I would choose the wider crop.


----------



## Holly (Feb 24, 2007)

pacereve said:


> So here's what I came up with:
> 
> I cropped some of the tux and empty space on the right.
> Bumped up the contrast a tad and softened up the image.
> Then desaturated it by 40%.


 


THIS is beautiful! Love the colors and the focus for me is the ring.. Nice work


----------



## neea (Feb 24, 2007)

I really like what bowronfam did. I like the crop.
I'll mess around and if I like it i'll post it.
I have a feeling that you're all being 'technical' sometimes brides just like 'pretty and cutesy'.
My best friends getting married in a few months.. and being a girl myself I'm quite guilty of liking 'pretty' over technical sometimes.

If I dont post.. it means I messed up and went to bed (It's 10am I know.. but I just got home from work)


----------



## neea (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's my version. Perhaps it would be better on the panoramic crop but I didn't think of that till afterwards.






I put a 35mm lens flare at 26 on the ring. It was really hard putting it somewhere where it wouldn't actually take away from the ring. I eventually lost patience and said it was fine but it could maybe come down a bit and to the left. Or be a bit dimmer.

Girls LOVE when their rings sparkle in the light!!!:heart:

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have other ring shots, I'd just throw it out. (sorry!)  I like EOS JD's crop, but it would make a funny print, I think.  If it is a huge file, you could crop everything but the center of the hand, and it might work. (though it probably won't be printable large, it may still be usable as a 4x6)


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 27, 2007)

bowronfam3 said:


> Here's what I would've done!



Nice approach!

Pete


----------



## wxnut (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree that is a nice crop, but it does me no good when I want to print 4x6s for the client. Thanks for your help everyone.

Doug Raflik


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 1, 2007)

one 4x6, comin' up!


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 2, 2007)

I would have done what Pete's done.  I often don't worry a whole lot about cropping my images to the standard sizes because I'll just do something like what he's done.


----------



## wxnut (Mar 2, 2007)

interesting.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 10, 2007)

bowronfam3 said:


> Here's what I would've done!


 

That is exactly what I was going to do!  Well, she did it for me!  LOL


----------

